# Orient Watch running fast?



## iewoals (Oct 6, 2009)

I've got an Orient watch that seems to be running fast. As in 5-6 seconds an hour fast. Any suggestions besides sending it back to have it looked at? Is this something that is within the scope of being able to be regulated?

Thanks.

Max


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

iewoals said:


> I've got an Orient watch that seems to be running fast. As in 5-6 seconds an hour fast. Any suggestions besides sending it back to have it looked at? Is this something that is within the scope of being able to be regulated?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Max


Sounds like the watch is well within specs. Remember that the vast majority of Orient's automatic movements are expected to run within -15/+25 seconds per day.

Enjoy the watch.


----------



## iewoals (Oct 6, 2009)

MINIDriver said:


> Sounds like the watch is well within specs. Remember that the vast majority of Orient's automatic movements are expected to run within -15/+25 seconds per day.
> 
> Enjoy the watch.


Um, this is 5-6 seconds fast an HOUR. So in a day so far I'm looking at 110-115 seconds a day fast? Almost 2 minutes a day.

If it were 5 seconds fast a day I'd be thrilled.

Max


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

iewoals said:


> Um, this is 5-6 seconds fast an HOUR. So in a day so far I'm looking at 110-115 seconds a day fast? Almost 2 minutes a day.
> 
> If it were 5 seconds fast a day I'd be thrilled.
> 
> Max


May I ask which model is it?


----------



## iewoals (Oct 6, 2009)

minidriver said:


> may i ask which model is it?


cet0b002


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

My suggestion would be to let the movement brake-in for a few more days a perhaps try to leave the watch facing up when not wearing and see if that makes a difference.

Other than that, seems to me a refund/replacement or warranty repair claim with Orient would likely be in order.


----------



## iewoals (Oct 6, 2009)

MINIDriver said:


> My suggestion would be to let the movement brake-in for a few more days a perhaps try to leave the watch facing up when not wearing and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Other than that, seems to me a refund/replacement or warranty repair claim with Orient would likely be in order.


Well, here's the funny part. It just came back from Orient servicing. I had them check something out and also told them it was running a bit slow too (-15 to -20 sec a day). I got a note saying on the box saying it was adjusted a few seconds fast. Now I'm thinking that the tech adjusted it a few seconds fast per hour?

Very frustrating.

Max


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

iewoals said:


> Well, here's the funny part. It just came back from Orient servicing. I had them check something out and also told them it was running a bit slow too (-15 to -20 sec a day). I got a note saying on the box saying it was adjusted a few seconds fast. Now I'm thinking that the tech adjusted it a few seconds fast per hour?
> 
> Very frustrating.
> 
> Max


Likely so my friend;-). Take it back and don't leave the Orient service center until they get it regulated properly.


----------



## jay3429 (Mar 11, 2009)

iewoals said:


> Well, here's the funny part. It just came back from Orient servicing. I had them check something out and also told them it was running a bit slow too (-15 to -20 sec a day). I got a note saying on the box saying it was adjusted a few seconds fast. Now I'm thinking that the tech adjusted it a few seconds fast per hour?
> 
> Very frustrating.
> 
> Max


You should have left it alone from the beginning, since it was within spec. But I mean I guess it was your choice. Generally, I go for the, "if it's not broken, don't fix it" approach.


----------



## iewoals (Oct 6, 2009)

jay3429 said:


> You should have left it alone from the beginning, since it was within spec. But I mean I guess it was your choice. Generally, I go for the, "if it's not broken, don't fix it" approach.


Well I would have done that except it was progressively losing more time. It started out losing 8-10 seconds a day. And 2-3 weeks later it was losing 18-20 seconds a day at times.

And as much as I'd like to take it back this is Orient USA and I would have to send it back yet again for 3 weeks. So this is not as easy as stopping by the center and having it looked at. Plus given the state I received it in this time I don't have the most confidence in what will happen this time. There were numerous scratches on the caseback too, one pretty deep. Look I don't care about scratches that much, it's just the number of them on the back made it look like they didn't know how to open the watch.

My other Orients are wonderful. Mako is great as is the CFT0004 that I have. Been running fine since day one.

Maybe I'll just pop it open and adjust it myself.

Max


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

iewoals said:


> Well I would have done that except it was progressively losing more time. It started out losing 8-10 seconds a day. And 2-3 weeks later it was losing 18-20 seconds a day at times.
> 
> And as much as I'd like to take it back this is Orient USA and I would have to send it back yet again for 3 weeks. So this is not as easy as stopping by the center and having it looked at. Plus given the state I received it in this time I don't have the most confidence in what will happen this time. There were numerous scratches on the caseback too, one pretty deep. Look I don't care about scratches that much, it's just the number of them on the back made it look like they didn't know how to open the watch.
> 
> ...


That is really lousy they managed to scratch your watch and not fix it properly. If I were you, I would get on the phone with Mark Kim. That's pretty unacceptable level of service. They should give you a brand new watch.;-)


----------



## jay3429 (Mar 11, 2009)

iewoals said:


> Well I would have done that except it was progressively losing more time. It started out losing 8-10 seconds a day. And 2-3 weeks later it was losing 18-20 seconds a day at times.
> 
> And as much as I'd like to take it back this is Orient USA and I would have to send it back yet again for 3 weeks. So this is not as easy as stopping by the center and having it looked at. Plus given the state I received it in this time I don't have the most confidence in what will happen this time. There were numerous scratches on the caseback too, one pretty deep. Look I don't care about scratches that much, it's just the number of them on the back made it look like they didn't know how to open the watch.
> 
> ...


You claimed that it was losing too much time by the second and third weeks, but unfortunately, watch making isn't an exact science . . . that's why they have a variance. Sometimes watches are too fast and they'll slow down after they're broken in after a few months of regular wear. It's not fair what happened to you, but under the same circumstances I would have worn it for a bit longer before shipping it off to Orient. Adjusting a watch is fairly easy, I suggest it if you know how. Otherwise, you might do more harm than good.


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Still, no excuse for getting his new watch back all scratched up.


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

iewoals said:


> Well, here's the funny part. It just came back from Orient servicing. *I had them check something out* and also told them it was running a bit slow too (-15 to -20 sec a day). I got a note saying on the box saying it was adjusted a few seconds fast. Now I'm thinking that the tech adjusted it a few seconds fast per hour?
> 
> Very frustrating.
> 
> Max


What do you mean by this? What else did they do other than regulate the watch.

2 minutes off a day is probably beyond the limit of regulation and with a new watch is a sign that there is something wrong. Sometimes this can resolve itself simply by letting the watch go dead and then wind it and wear it again. If it is still a problem, then I would certainly expect to send it back.


----------



## nunocrt (Jan 30, 2009)

MINIDriver said:


> Sounds like the watch is well within specs. Remember that the vast majority of Orient's automatic movements are expected to run within -15/+25 seconds per day.
> 
> Enjoy the watch.


Curious mine does exactly that. Generally goes faster through out the day gaining some 10s. But it's like everyone says it still has to brake in properly. Just out of curiosity: is the mako movement unidirectional or bidirectional when winding the mainspring?


----------



## King Gainer (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey iewoals,

I feel you on this issue. I have a couple of auto's myself and for some reason, the longer I left them, the more time they began to gain (except for my planet ocean). 

After your experience with Orient servicing, I feel the best thing to do is find a reputable watch repairman and just have it regulated. It will probably cost you anywhere between 40 to 95 USD. But, I think it will be worth it since you'll be able to talk to the repairman face-to-face and find out how many seconds faster or slower he will be regulating your watch.

Hang in there


----------



## WhtShadow (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, 5-6 seconds per hour does seem a bit out of the norm. My fastest is about 1 second per hour. Your choices appear to be: send it back have them fix/replace, take it to a local watchman and see if they can adjust, or try opening and adjusting it yourself. It may well be that something is not right, so it needs more than just adjusting.


----------



## Fender (May 17, 2008)

King Gainer said:


> Hey iewoals,
> 
> I feel you on this issue. I have a couple of auto's myself and for some reason, the longer I left them, the more time they began to gain (except for my planet ocean).
> 
> ...


I do agree that you should find a local repairman that you can trust and have him do it for you, but 40 to 95 USD seems very high to me. I have only had one watch regulated and it was only 10 bucks CDN. It only took about 10 minutes on a Vibrograf machine and he got the 7s26 down to +1 a day. Not bad.

Maybe my guy under charges, I have no idea.


----------



## King Gainer (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Fender, 

$10 CDN is a great price for what sounds like a very good regulation. Iewoals, if you can find a regulation that inexpensive I would go for it. 

The guy whose doing my Alpinist right now is doing the regulation for $40 USD. I don't mind because I trust his work, he worked QC for Rolex, continues to be recertified for Rolex repairs and 2 other repairmen in my area where quoting upwards from $60 without even seeing my watch. My current repairman wouldn't quote me a price without seeing the watch first. He also showed me what actually was wrong with my watch using his diagnostic machinery first prior to quoting me a price for the regulation.

But hey, when it comes down to it, just find a guy you trust and if you can get a great deal at the same time, Go for it ^_^


----------



## iewoals (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I did contact Mark via email. I'll wait to see what he says. I really think that they screwed up when they regulated it. It is just about dead on 5-6 seconds fast per hour. So whoever did it was having a bad day or just absent minded (to put it nicely). 

For those who were saying I should have waited longer, I had the watch and had worn it a good month or so. I think it should've been broken in by then. 

I would take it to a local place to have it looked at but then I'd have to find one and figure out how much it'd cost. I'm not willing to spend another $40 on this watch. Particularly when it cost me about $100 new. I'm not even particularly sure I'd want to spend to send it back again, because who knows what it'll be like when I get it back. 

Not sure what to do at this point. Not happy with this purchase/service at the moment though that's for sure. 

Max


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

iewoals said:


> Well, I did contact Mark via email. I'll wait to see what he says. I really think that they screwed up when they regulated it. It is just about dead on 5-6 seconds fast per hour. So whoever did it was having a bad day or just absent minded (to put it nicely).
> 
> For those who were saying I should have waited longer, I had the watch and had worn it a good month or so. I think it should've been broken in by then.
> 
> ...


Give Mark Kim the benefit of the doubt and the opportunity to make things right. At this point in time, giving your well understood level of frustration, I think the only way to restore the faith in the product is for Mark to issue a full replacement or refund the money.

I am with you... I would not send the watch back a second time to repair something they should have gotten right the first time around.


----------



## junlon (Dec 30, 2007)

iewoals said:


> Well, I did contact Mark via email. I'll wait to see what he says. I really think that they screwed up when they regulated it. It is just about dead on 5-6 seconds fast per hour. So whoever did it was having a bad day or just absent minded (to put it nicely).


Another possibility is your watch received some jolts/shocks when it was shipped back to you. The package might be dropped to the floor at the postal office. I have seen Postal Office workers toss my package to the shipping bin from a few feet away. 
May not be 100% Orient Watch's fault...


----------



## iewoals (Oct 6, 2009)

junlon said:


> Another possibility is your watch received some jolts/shocks when it was shipped back to you. The package might be dropped to the floor at the postal office. I have seen Postal Office workers toss my package to the shipping bin from a few feet away.
> May not be 100% Orient Watch's fault...


I don't discount this at all. As much as I dislike UPS I'm not so sure that this is their fault though. Don't you think it's funny that the note said it was adjusted +5 seconds and the watch is almost exactly 5 seconds fast per hour?

I did contact Mark again today. So I'm hoping he at least gets back to me. Unfortunately I did express my displeasure at the watch being fast by so much and it arriving back worse than when I sent it in. So we'll see. I don't have a good feeling about how this is going to turn out though. 

Max


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

It's not even possible to adjust the orient movement +5 seconds in an hour! It got jostled in shipping and a coil or two of the hairspring are probably stuck together.

Let it wind down completely then smack it face down and then face up in the palm of your hand a couple times, wind it back up and see if its' running better.

And I would still complain about the damage to the case back!


----------



## galland1 (Aug 10, 2009)

+1 oc


----------



## iewoals (Oct 6, 2009)

OldeCrow said:


> It's not even possible to adjust the orient movement +5 seconds in an hour! It got jostled in shipping and a coil or two of the hairspring are probably stuck together.
> 
> Let it wind down completely then smack it face down and then face up in the palm of your hand a couple times, wind it back up and see if its' running better.
> 
> And I would still complain about the damage to the case back!


So does this really work? Seriously? So let it run down and then basically try and get the coil unstuck? How hard does one smack? And 1 or 2 times each side?

Thanks.

Max


----------



## iewoals (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I waited for the watch to wind down and tried OldeCrow's suggestion. So far it's slightly better. But still faster than spec. It's fast about a 2 seconds an hour or so now. At least that's better than 5-6 seconds fast an hour.

So should I try it again?

Mark did offer a new caseback when I mentioned the scratches. I'm not sure exactly what this means, as in do I have to send it back again or he's just going to ship me a caseback? But when I contacted him later about the timing issue he has since not gotten back to me. I contacted him twice. Before he would get back to me quickly. But I'm not sure why I haven't heard back since. 

Max


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

iewoals said:


> Well, I waited for the watch to wind down and tried OldeCrow's suggestion. So far it's slightly better. But still faster than spec. It's fast about a 2 seconds an hour or so now. At least that's better than 5-6 seconds fast an hour.
> 
> So should I try it again?
> 
> ...


Likely you would have to ship it back to him to have the new caseback put in.


----------



## Angelis (Feb 12, 2006)

iewoals said:


> Well, I waited for the watch to wind down and tried OldeCrow's suggestion. So far it's slightly better. But still faster than spec. It's fast about a 2 seconds an hour or so now. At least that's better than 5-6 seconds fast an hour.
> 
> So should I try it again?
> 
> ...


That's good. Keep trying ot over and over for a short cycle.

Angelis


----------



## iewoals (Oct 6, 2009)

Angelis said:


> That's good. Keep trying ot over and over for a short cycle.
> 
> Angelis


Well sad to report that it started run faster again after a while. It started out running about 2 seconds fast per hour and was back up to 4+ seconds fast per hour overnight.

I'm going to let it run down again and see. I'm not sure I want to keep smacking away at it though.

No word from Orient USA. I'm not sure what other recourse I have at this time. Well there is one path, but I'm not sure I want to go down it yet.

Max


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

iewoals said:


> Well sad to report that it started run faster again after a while. It started out running about 2 seconds fast per hour and was back up to 4+ seconds fast per hour overnight.
> 
> I'm going to let it run down again and see. I'm not sure I want to keep smacking away at it though.
> 
> ...


Max, just out of curiousity... Did you pay for the watch with a credit card? If so you may have automatic buyer's protection and you may have the CC company file a claim in your behalf against Orient USA.

something to consider...


----------



## iewoals (Oct 6, 2009)

MINIDriver said:


> Max, just out of curiousity... Did you pay for the watch with a credit card? If so you may have automatic buyer's protection and you may have the CC company file a claim in your behalf against Orient USA.
> 
> something to consider...


Mini, that was something I considered. I'm loathe to do that though. I would rather the company stand behind it's product. But if I don't hear back sometime soon I guess I may have to reconsider that option.

I'm (foolishly?) holding out hope they do the right thing.

Max


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

iewoals said:


> Mini, that was something I considered. I'm loathe to do that though. I would rather the company stand behind it's product. But if I don't hear back sometime soon I guess I may have to reconsider that option.
> 
> I'm (foolishly?) holding out hope they do the right thing.
> 
> Max


Not at all, Max.

You are acting in extreme good faith and patience.

But if I were in your shoes, I would consider all my options as well.


----------



## iewoals (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I sent another email. So I will give them a few days to get back to me. If not, then I will look into my other options. 

What a shame as I had been looking at another Orient two. Something further up the line. But this has really put a damper on things. I just hope the other Orients I already have never give me any issues. 

Max


----------



## sirweldsalot (Dec 5, 2009)

iewoals said:


> I've got an Orient watch that seems to be running fast. As in 5-6 seconds an hour fast. Any suggestions besides sending it back to have it looked at? Is this something that is within the scope of being able to be regulated?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Max


greetings all! i called these guys the other day to try to get a new o-ring for my cem6500. they dont even return my calls. i have 4 of these watches and i think its gonna stay at that number. sorry to bring up such an old thread but im a little miffed at orient usa. what??? is my money not green enough? i didnt want a free o-ring i just wanna buy a couple. orient needs to give the work to someone who wants it.


----------



## Bjk1903 (11 mo ago)

This is a very old post but I want to write since someone can benefit in the future. If your watch runs faster than acceptable margine, degauss/demagnetise your watch. Every watch collector should have one, it's cheap. You can get one about 20$.


----------

